

Use BitBucket for private repos? Be careful - korzun
http://screencast.com/t/wYTfVA5as7KR

======
benologist
They have an auto-complete for adding people to groups too which is similar to
what you're seeing. It's a tradeoff between convenience and privacy, your
account existence is not a secret but everything on your profile can be [1].

[1] param's profile [https://bitbucket.org/param](https://bitbucket.org/param)

